# No hotplug with sata_nv (MCP55)

## M.A.

Hi all,

I've just done a fresh amd64 install, kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7, and I'm having problems with hotswap.

Although the sata_nv driver is supposed to support hotplug, it is not working. When I remove a disk, I can see in dmesg output the SATA link down. It finishes with this:

```

ata2.00: detaching (SCSI 1:0:0:0)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Stopping disk

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] START_STOP FAILED

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

```

However, when I reattach the disk (no matter which port, I have three available) it gets never recognized, I have to restart the system.

Do you have any clue of what could it be? I have hotplug compiled into the kernel, even PCI and PCI Express hotplug, I think that has nothing to do though.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## M.A.

*bump*

Any ideas?

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

i have the same chipset and have the same question like m.a. i'd like to give away my 3ware raid controller cause i got problems all time so i would like to setup software raid5 with having the ability to hotswap drives. id like to use ahci mode which is suppoed to support hotswap...

EDIT: after some search i found out that the mcp55 does not support hotswap, only newer chipsets do (they use the ahci driver which supports hotswqap).

thx

snIP3r

----------

